# Kindle NowNow



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

NowNow is a search query system - where you submit questions, and humans answer them. 

I'm curious about this. It's a free function that comes with Kindle. The service is based on Amazon's "Mechanical Turk distributed work system." Anyone have experience with this?


----------

